# Suicide brake levers



## swee'pea99 (27 Jul 2009)

My old mucker's really happy with his 'new' Carlton, but the thing he misses from the bike he used to have way back when is the suicide levers. Now, I've told him what a rotten idea they are and how all good upstanding chaps these days ride on the hoods, but he won't be dissuaded, so...anyone have any lying around feeling sorry for themselves? Available for a modest sum (he's currently out of work)? All offers gratefully received.


----------



## mickle (27 Jul 2009)

Lucy D Enture's excellent self help book; 'Suicide Levers, _Lessons from cycle history series_' (Underabus press, 1972) is essential reading for someone in your predicament.


----------



## mickle (27 Jul 2009)

Or, them inline cross levers.


----------



## longers (27 Jul 2009)

mickle said:


> Or, them inline cross levers.



I've got an unused pair of black ones in need of a good home. Let me know if you want them.

I've actually got two pairs if anyone else wants the other pair, they're nearly unused.


----------



## simon_brooke (27 Jul 2009)

mickle said:


> Or, them inline cross levers.



+1

I have them (on my cross bike, naturally); they're really good.


----------



## longers (28 Jul 2009)

longers said:


> I've actually got two pairs if anyone else wants the other pair, they're nearly unused.



I've had two PM's regarding these, SweePea's mate gets first dibs on one pair, if they're not wanted then they are now spoken for.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2009)

mickle said:


> Or, them inline cross levers.


+1 too on my touring bike


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jul 2009)

Thanks Longers - I emailed him last night, haven't heard back. I'll try again, and if I haven't heard back by noon...

Thanks again - it's much appreciated.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jul 2009)

Hello again. Thanks to a very kind offer, we're now sorted for suicide levers, so if you haven't already, please count us out as far as the inline ones go. (I would have gone for them, but my mate is a bit fixed in his ways.) Many thanks again for the offer.


----------



## longers (31 Jul 2009)

No problem Mr Pea, I'll get in touch with them who were interested tomorrow.


----------

